# More Fuukiran Fun! (Photos)



## Lanmark (May 5, 2010)

I got a little carried away today making photographs of some of my Neos, so here I am playing show and tell once again. 

These two photos show the first flower to open on my _'Manjyushage'_ plant. You may have already seen this plant in the other thread I created specifically for it, but these are new photographs which I thought you might enjoy seeing.












This next shot shows the buds on yet another plant of mine which you may have already seen, _'Houmeiden'_, but I'm finding I really like the colors which are developing. I couldn't resist making another photograph to show it off.






Next are the buds as they appeared earlier today on my Neofinetia falcata plant variety _'Unkai'_






Next are a couple of rather unartful shots of my _'Kinkosei'_ plant sitting just inside the screened window soaking up some evening rays. When this plant isn't backlit, it shows a nice dark olive green snakeskin pattern overlaid on the surface of the leaves, but it's most spectacular when the sun shines on it from behind like this. I'm in love with the translucent yellow blotches, and I wish I could have gotten them to show off better than they do in these shots. It's like a having my own personal mini constellation. 











And finally, my _'Ootakamaru'_ plant is in early spike and here are a couple of shots of that.











I hope you enjoyed this little tour. Maybe I will make another one in a few days or a week or two if life doesn't throw too many crazy things at me all at once. :rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (May 5, 2010)

I love them all!!! Very nice photos!!! What do you have them potted in?


----------



## Lanmark (May 5, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> I love them all!!! Very nice photos!!! What do you have them potted in?



Thanks!  Many of my Neos still grow the traditional way on hollow mounds of New Zealand AAAAA long fibered sphagnum moss, but I have been experimenting with growing my plants in slotted containers or plastic baskets filled with chunks of granite or chunks of granite combined with aquarium bio balls or wiffle golf balls. :rollhappy: Then I simply flood and drain a couple times a day using a dilute nutrient solution. The rocks anchor the plants well but don't hold any moisture other than a film of wetness on the surfaces. My Neos seem to love these frequent wet/dry cycles and are thriving quite nicely for me.  What you are seeing here are chunks of rose granite.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 5, 2010)

I have to admit, that is the first time I've seen a fuukiran growing out of granite...

The Houmeiden is looking wonderful - I especially love the purple pink ovaries. The Manjushage has a hint of pink in the spurs - I had imagined it to be pure white from the photos...lovely thing!


----------



## Linh (May 5, 2010)

Very nice, Mark. Do you have a greenhouse to grow in? Any photos of your grow area?


----------



## Lanmark (May 5, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I have to admit, that is the first time I've seen a fuukiran growing out of granite...
> 
> The Houmeiden is looking wonderful - I especially love the purple pink ovaries. The Manjushage has a hint of pink in the spurs - I had imagined it to be pure white from the photos...lovely thing!



I love the blushes of color on otherwise white flowers.  The granite works quite well as long as I use fairly big chunky pieces. The key is to make sure there are plenty of spaces/gaps for aeration plus ample crevices for the roots to explore. The plastic containers with slots help to maintain moisture at the roots for several hours between watering cycles but also allow for plenty of air to enter and leave, ultimately allowing the roots to be dry overnight. This method may not work for someone who does not have an automated watering system or the time to manually dunk each plant at least once if not twice per day. I'm delighted with how well they have responded. They are happy, healthy and strong. There's nothing wrong with the traditional method of potting Neos either. 



Linh said:


> Very nice, Mark. Do you have a greenhouse to grow in? Any photos of your grow area?



Thanks  I don't have a greenhouse. I have a basement which very effectively maintains an even cool temperature year round. I grow my plants under balanced full spectrum ceramic metal halide lamps (CMH = Philips 400 watt HPS-Retro White). Some of my plants are mounted, some potted, some in granite. Fans gently circulate the air and keep the humidity well under control. If anything, I need more humidity, but I don't want to develop mold problems. I haven't taken any photos of my grow area since it's nothing special to look at. All the plants get rotated on a regular basis taking turns spending time upstairs on the windowsills getting natural sunlight on sunny mornings and late afternoons and evenings. I used to have many more plants, much more grow space with rooftop gardens and greenhouse, and expansive outdoor grounds and gardens, but I moved 1.5 years ago and was forced to cut back a lot. I'd like to move again in two or three years, settle down and build a greenhouse at that time as well.  First I need to decide where I will go to live. I'm rather indecisive and my life has been too complicated in recent years.


----------



## Linh (May 5, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> I haven't taken any photos of my grow area since it's nothing special to look at.
> 
> First I need to decide where I will go to live. I'm rather indecisive and my life has been too complicated in recent years.



Sure, it is. Stop keeping it a secret and show us some pictures, eh?:rollhappy:

That's easy. Come to MN and bring all your fuukiran with you!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 5, 2010)

Beautiful photos, Mark. 'Houmeiden' especially seems to glow.

I hope things are going well in your complications.


----------



## Lanmark (May 6, 2010)

Linh said:


> Sure, it is. Stop keeping it a secret and show us some pictures, eh?:rollhappy:


I'll think about it, but don't hold your breath. I'd hate to have u turning blue! oke:



Linh said:


> That's easy. Come to MN and bring all your fuukiran with you!


 I hadn't really considered Minnesota, but hey, it's an idea.  If the two of us joined forces with Jason Fischer maybe we could rule the Western Hemispheric World of Fukiran. :rollhappy: I'm thinking we might have to call in Glenn, however, to really cover our bases.



SlipperFan said:


> Beautiful photos, Mark. 'Houmeiden' especially seems to glow.
> 
> I hope things are going well in your complications.


Thanks Dot! I try very hard but rarely am I ever fully satisfied with my photos. Houmeiden really does appear to glow, or at least it does in lighted conditions but not in the dark. :rollhappy: I can't quite capture the color in photographs, but it is a very bluish kind of pink on the pedicels. As for my complications, well...  things are maybe a little more relaxed these days, but nothing is going quite exactly right just yet. I always have hope for tomorrow.


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2010)

I hope stuff settles down nicely for you. Thanx for sharing. I have to enjoy these vicariously because I kill Neo's in record time.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Lanmark (May 6, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I hope stuff settles down nicely for you. Thanx for sharing. I have to enjoy these vicariously because I kill Neo's in record time.  Keep us posted.



Thanks!  I wonder how you kill them so quickly.


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2010)

I get water in the leaves and they rot and fall off. Tolumnias are similar in form but are much more tolerant of water.


----------



## Lanmark (May 6, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I get water in the leaves and they rot and fall off. Tolumnias are similar in form but are much more tolerant of water.



Ooooohhh... so they must stay wet for quite a long time then afterward. ity: Poor guy. Maybe you don't have enough air circulation. I grow mine cool and bright. I completely submerse my plants, leaves and all, a couple of times per day, every day, but I use fans to keep the air moving. I haven't rotted one yet, and I've been growing them this way for over a decade.  I guess they're called Japanese _Wind_ Orchids for a reason. oke: Methinks you should try them again.


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2010)

Methinks thou art renting rooms out at the poor house!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 6, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Methinks thou art renting rooms out at the poor house!



Anything in the name of growing orchids!


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2010)

Unfortunately, through purchases I may be keeping some vendors in business on my own.


----------



## Linh (May 7, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> I've been growing them this way for over a decade.



So you must have some huge, lovely beasts! You should compete at the Santa Barbara show this summer. This will be the first Fuukiran judging competition in the U.S. Satomi and Jason are going to be the judges. I just heard about this from him yesterday.


----------



## Lanmark (May 7, 2010)

Linh said:


> So you must have some huge, lovely beasts! You should compete at the Santa Barbara show this summer. This will be the first Fuukiran judging competition in the U.S. Satomi and Jason are going to be the judges. I just heard about this from him yesterday.



Awesome! I wish I could attend. :drool:


----------



## neo-guy (May 9, 2010)

Linh said:


> So you must have some huge, lovely beasts! You should compete at the Santa Barbara show this summer. This will be the first Fuukiran judging competition in the U.S. Satomi and Jason are going to be the judges. I just heard about this from him yesterday.



What??? I haven't heard about this and i'm in these neck of the woods!

Maybe i'll have to enter some of my Neos!
Pete :rollhappy:


----------



## ncart (May 9, 2010)

Linh said:


> You should compete at the Santa Barbara show this summer. This will be the first Fuukiran judging competition in the U.S. Satomi and Jason are going to be the judges. I just heard about this from him yesterday.



When is it? :drool: I might go down there since I won a travel boucher through my work.


----------



## Linh (May 9, 2010)

neo-guy said:


> What??? I haven't heard about this and i'm in these neck of the woods!
> 
> Maybe i'll have to enter some of my Neos!
> Pete :rollhappy:


You should, Peter! You have quite of few of them.


ncart said:


> When is it? :drool: I might go down there since I won a travel boucher through my work.


The SB show is July 9,10 & 11. I can't remember which day Jason said the Fuukiran competition was. He said something about it being just one day (I think) because they want the people to bring their neos home at the end of the day to avoid having plants stolen. Just call him at OL and ask him.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 12, 2010)

Here are some new shots showing current Neo activities here at the house.

Stripes and flowers






_'Tosamidori'_ in bud


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2010)

The variegated plant is a beauty! Good photos.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 14, 2010)

:drool::drool: the variegated one! 
There was one at club yesterday, not as nice as this one!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2010)

The variegated one is very nice, thanx for sharing.


----------



## John Boy (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll have to stop reading these posts! I'll be broke before I even start, if it goes on like this.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 14, 2010)

Linh said:


> He said something about it being just one day (I think) because they want the people to bring their neos home at the end of the day to avoid having plants stolen.



Ah.....

Thanks for these posts Mark - my plants won't flower for another month so you're priming me nicely, and thank god I don't have to worry about people stealing plants out of my yard...


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks to Dot, Rose and Eric (and anyone else I may have missed) for the kind compliments. I try very hard to grow my plants well -- as opposed to killing them.  

@ John Boy -- just take your time and collect them slowly, one at a time. Pick a variety which you fancy (and preferably one that has good vigor and is easy to grow and multiply). See how you do with it and proceed from there. Increase your collection at a moderately slow pace and remember, prices are not nearly as high as what they used to be.



KyushuCalanthe said:


> Ah.....
> 
> Thanks for these posts Mark - my plants won't flower for another month so you're priming me nicely, and thank god I don't have to worry about people stealing plants out of my yard...



Mine tend to flower a little earlier than those of other growers in my area, but this is simply due to the fact that I cultivate my Neos primarily under artificial light. I should probably skew my seasonal growing conditions schedule just a little bit more in order to more closely match the natural cycle. I've made a lot of adjustments and it's gotten better over time. I could also shorten my daylengths overall year-round by 15 to 30 minutes and that might help to normalize everything as well. I might even save some money on my electricity bill too! 

I could never leave my plants outdoors unattended around here. Roving gangbanger-wannabes would likely vandalize anything I left unprotected *(grrrr)*. On the other hand, maybe I'm naive, but I'd like to believe that my fellow orchid growers would be above reproach. 

I think I forgot to post photos anywhere around here of the opened flowers of both _'Unkai'_ and _'Houmeiden'_ so I'll have to double check on that. Variety _'Yasuritakakuma'_ opened two flowers today with more to come. _'Soubiryu'_ has two spikes and three of the buds on each spike are developing twin spurs. _'Kinjinrasha'_ has opened more flowers to add to the first batch. _'Ootakamaru'_ is in its second flush of bloom for the spring. It looks like my other _'Hanakanzashi'_ plant is starting to put up spikes, so maybe it will bloom out as _'Oiran_' this year. The buds of _'Tosamidori'_ are coming along nicely on the first spike which formed and the second spike isn't too far behind the first. I expect green flowers in 7 to 10 days. :clap: 'Tis the season! There's no sign of any spiking yet this year for varieties _'Kyokko'_ , _'Hisui'_ , _'Tenshu'_ , _'Ouzanomai'_ , _'Surusumi'_ and others I can't recall, but the summer's not over yet.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 14, 2010)

I love the variegated one as well


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 15, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> I love the variegated one as well


The longer I have this one, the better the variegation seems to get!


----------

